# WinXP will meine festplatte nicht.



## Overclocker (1. März 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich von meiner 15 GB IBM Festplatte WinXP starten will kommt ein blauer Bildschirm mit weißer Schrift auf dem steht ich soll die neu installierte Festplatte oder den Festplattencontroller deaktivieren oder so ähnlich. Win98 geht. Was soll ich machen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Overclocker


----------



## eViLaSh (3. März 2003)

mach halt mal das was der bluescreen sagt  


aber ohne gewähr


----------

